# NORTHFLEET: Two dogs stolen from back garden



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

POLICE are appealing for information after two dogs were stolen from a garden in Northfleet.

The dogs, a seven-month-old red female lurcher and an 18-month-old black striped male whippet, were taken from the back garden of a house in Waterdales between 11pm on September 4 and 9am the following day.

Their owner, a 45-year-old construction worker, kept the dogs inside bolted kennels in a pen in his garden.

When he went out in the morning to feed them, the kennels were still bolted from the outside but the dogs were not there.

Neither dog was security chipped and a third dog, a Labrador, was not taken.

Police believe access to the garden was gained via an alleyway behind the houses.

Anyone with any information should call the north Kent area crime incident management unit on 01474 366180 or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555111.

NORTHFLEET: Two dogs stolen from back garden (From News Shopper) #1


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I really hope they find them soon xx


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Are there any gypsies around your area? if so go and check it out and shout their names really really loud, also put in your local paper, make them to hot to handle, I hope you ge them back soon


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

mickyb said:


> Are there any gypsies around your area? if so go and check it out and shout their names really really loud, also put in your local paper, make them to hot to handle, I hope you ge them back soon


ooooohhh yes


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww, thats so sad  Poor mites. :cryin:


----------

